# Tibetan White Crane, Intermediate Level Staff/Modified Spear



## Flying Crane (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice. 

There are some movements in that which are similar to a long pole drill my Yang Shifu gave me to do

At 0:08 and 0:16. That is where I first see them


----------

